# Lacrosse ball modifications



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I earlier posted on using a practice ball for working on casting technique. I decided to "mod" a ball in order to practice with different weights

I am using a hard rubber Lacrosse ball for this which weighs roughly 150 grams to start.










Here's how I did it.



I am going to use a bullet sinker (1 oz) in one ball and a 2 oz bell sinker with swivel in another.

Start by drilling a hole completely thru center of ball 










THen we take a drill bit just slightly larger than the weight. We want to drill a larger cavity hole for the weight to reside in inside the ball.











use the original drilled hole as a pilot and drill the cavity deep enough to insert the weight



















Next take a piece of strong shock ( I used 125lb here) and thread thru the ball, in thru the small hole and out thru the larger cavity. This is important, you can drive yourself nuts trying to thread it in the opposite direction.










Then thread or tie the weight on, for the bullet weight I used a double overhand knot after threading on the weight.










I clip the overhand close to the knot, apply some super glue to the cavity and the weight and use the line to pull it into place. You can also push the ball down on the weight while pulling on the line to help if the cavity is somewhat small- you do want a tight fit. I also add a dab of glue to the overhand knot as it gets pulled up tight against the back of the bullet sinker.

On the end of line opposite the weight attach a barrel swivel and tie or crimp in place.











Here are the finished balls, the one with the bullet weight came in at 171 grams (roughly 6 oz)

the one with the bell sinkler came in exactly at 200 grams ( hair over 7oz)










You can see the bell sinker protruding in the picture - since I cast into a lake this doesn't bother me- if I were casting on a field however I would make sure the sinker was completely imbedded into the ball.


OF course the old sinker in a tennis ball routine may work fine for field casters, prolly quicker and easier to change weights also. 

I simply prefer the rubber ball for casting into water- You can completely waterproof the setup with a dab of marine goop around the holes in the ball, if desired.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Very nice. Did you find that it was very hard to drill through, or is my drill bit just lousy?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Very nice. Did you find that it was very hard to drill through, or is my drill bit just lousy?


You might try a small bit to start to form a pilot hole. I didn't have any trouble once the bit got started. One thing the rubber seems to expand to get out of the way of the bit and then shrinks back once the drill bit is removed.
Because of this the hole to thread the line thru needs to be a bit bigger than you think, or you'll have a tough time threading the thick mono thru it. (Just don't overdo it, you don't want too big of a hole)


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

*Informative!*

Surfcat.. nice work & thanks for the step by step with great photos. Now if I can only find a Lacrosse ball in B'klyn? I guess lacrosse is not that popular here. I have been using tennis balls. Good to practice technique... not much distance. I figure the concept is for technique primarily. thanks again, Steven


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*lacrosse*

Try a baseball, they weight in bout 51/4 oz, drill a hole, attach a treble hook and pull the leader through the ball and hammer the hook in the bottom and puta barrell swivel on the end and you are good to do. I am sure them Dodgers must have left one or two around....


----------



## vripley (May 25, 2007)

Fantastic and informative post!

I followed your guidelines and made myself two practice balls.

I will be breaking them in at Needwood this Sunday for Father's day. Now if I could only cast further than 14 yards...

(;

Thanks,
Rip


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

what's different from this way and the ball you gave me?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> what's different from this way and the ball you gave me?


Just the mod to add more weight, I think- the ball itself only ways a bit over 5 oz, so If ya want to practice with heavier weghts just add the necessary sinker to get you the desired practice weight.


----------



## ogrer (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks,

I like the idea of the lacross ball. I have been using tennis balls. 

I don't have any long fields around, and I live on the water. The weeds are a major pain when reeling in.

I have to try your idea.

Bob


----------



## vripley (May 25, 2007)

I ended out casting in a field at Needwood on Father's Day. The lacrosse ball worked perfectly!


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

thanks for the info...I was going to post how to do a lacrosse ball then I found this.great detail,again thanx!here's to ya:beer:


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

baseballs work well. i'll bring a couple with me in april. you won't get the distance, but can check your swing and get the feel of the rods. then again if you hit nick in the butt with it , it don't hurt as much as a weight.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Surfcat,
Couple of questions, first does that thing float? Does the inside of the lacross ball asorbe water if you dont seal it up? thanks david


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Great pics, great explanations. Just remember to judge your cast where the ball first lands ....not a couple of hundred yards further after it stops bouncing ...bouncing .... bouncing.:beer: opcorn:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

do these lacrosse balls float? like another user mentioned.. itd be nice since there are alot of weeds at times.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

No, lacrosse balls do not float.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

darn. lol any balls that float? lol


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

hopefully someone has a better sugesstion, so far best i done is a large pier float that will keep a 3oz on top of the water. I rigged that up with a rod tip light to cast in the dark. Then i found out i can"t cast in the dark yet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

This one needs to go in the bible.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

I was a little let down when i made one an it did not float, after throwing it some this thing is really, really nice. I added a 1 oz to mine, makes a big ole splash when it hits the water. Makes a cool sound when it resurfaces too. I dont think you can get a round ball hung up on bottom,(at least i haven"t so far) an it"s very easy to see. Thanks, surf cat


----------

